# First bunny of the season



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Sure was a dinky little thing compared to my NZ/Cali crosses

Since the snow is so high (bout 24") i took the .22 because they didn't seem to want to flush

1 for 1 so far


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice. I still haven't gotten out. They may not be very active at 10 to 20 below zero and windy. I'm getting to be a wimp, too.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Lol i feel ya, though we have only been between 5-15F over the last 2 weeks. It's snowed every day now since Christmas eve.

I've been surprised, i see quite a few every night when I'm walking my dogs. They've been sticking to my pine/spruce patch though, i think because of the cover and less snow


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I sure do miss rabbit hunting


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't think they are staying in your spruce due to the snow amounts. It has to do more with cover and the heat under the spruce branches. Blocks the wind ya know.

Nice bunny just the same and yummy eatting and no worry about biteing down on missed shot.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Miss running Rabbits just don't have enough around here to justify having dogs. Killed one in the yard October 1 opening day.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have hunted rabbits many years with out a dog. Slow walk fence lines watching for the shiny eye or brown ears in the snow. Kick a few brush piles and don't for get to kick those clumps of grass.

 Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yummy! I've never hunted rabbit but I raise them to eat,lol


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

As Al said, no dogs needed. Mine are to dumb and old to run bunnies out of the brush. I just walk slow, kick the briar patches and brush, then wait.

They usually won't budge if you move but when you stop, that anxiety scares the pellets out of them and they take off running

I'll walk with the .22 and when i see one a just keep moving, get a bead on them and stop long enough to pull the trigger. I like using SubS rounds (currently shooting Winchester 29gr 770fps), i can snap my fingers louder than the shot which doesn't let the other bunnies know I'm coming


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

i usually shoot em off the porch with a 22 and subs. No pellets to dig out makes it so much better! My kids tear up some rabbit and squirrel, momma won’t touch it!


----------



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

With the coyote we have around the house I have not seen any rabbits in few years.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

bowslinger said:


> With the coyote we have around the house I have not seen any rabbits in few years.


Start taking them out!


----------



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

Have bin plus they chase them with dogs also


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Reminds me of when I was 13 or 14 on Christmas break. I would set out early in the morning with 3 sandwiches (1 for my dog), my beagle, my 20 gauge and pockets full of shells. Back then most neighbors were OK with you hunting on their land, so I had a several mile route that brought me home near dark with a limit of bunnies on a rope stringer over my shoulder and neck and one very happy but tired out dog.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

MichaelZ said:


> Reminds me of when I was 13 or 14 on Christmas break. I would set out early in the morning with 3 sandwiches (1 for my dog), my beagle, my 20 gauge and pockets full of shells. Back then most neighbors were OK with you hunting on their land, so I had a several mile route that brought me home near dark with a limit of bunnies on a rope stringer over my shoulder and neck and one very happy but tired out dog.


Sounds like fun!!! Wish my dogs were smart enough, i hate climbing through briars to retrieve bunnies


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That's where a knife, some nylon twine and treble hooks comes in.

 Al


----------

